
What Problem is Silverlight Trying to Solve? - prakash
http://www.flashcomguru.com/index.cfm/2008/5/27/why-silverlight
======
jrockway
_What Problem is Silverlight Trying to Solve?_

It's trying to solve the "someone else's product is more popular than ours"
problem.

------
justindz
I'm sure they're trying, pragmatically, to solve the problem of providing the
self-contained .NET development experience to the effort of creating web
animation and RIA. Market share is part of it, but they've always succeeded in
having a committed developer base by providing fairly comprehensive tools that
make everything feel somewhat like Visual Basic (which they do remarkably
well).

I would argue that such an approach is what makes me very queasy around
ASP.NET, but that's another story.

------
snorkel
The "Windows is becoming less relevent" problem

~~~
TrevorJ
You got there before I could.

------
Tamerlin
IMO it's just a case of MS being late to the party (again).

Personally, I think it's good for Flash to have some competition, and I like
the fact that Silverlight includes support for Ruby, C#, and F# for code-
behind programming.

I also agree with the Windows is becoming less relevant part.

